

Rebuilding The British Bombe Which Cracked Enigma - kqr2
http://www.jharper.demon.co.uk/rebuild1.htm

======
ajuc
Enigma was really cracked in Poland years before WWII. Then after German
invasion Polish mathematicians moves to France, then to Great Britain, and
here continue work.

It always makes me sad when people forget about their ingenious work, and in
Hollywood films it always looks like all that was done by English speaking
people.

Sources: <http://www.enigmahistory.org/enigma.html>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enigma_machine>

